# Star Wars Empire at War unter Windows 7



## Railroadfighter (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich wollte heute das Spiel (+Addon) unter Win7 (Enterprise Trial, Build 7600) installieren was auch funktioniert hat, doch beim Start kommt jedesmal diese Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab schon den Patch installiert, als Admin ausführen angeklickt und alle möglichen Kompatibilitätsmodi durchprobiert. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Game zum laufen zu bringen?

PS: Es ist die englische Version.

Danke, Railroads


----------



## Opheliac (10. Oktober 2009)

Also beim Addon Foc gibts Probleme mit Rechner ab 4Gb Ram probiers mal damit FoC Vista Patch, Star Wars: Empire at War Downloads, Star Wars: Empire at War Tools


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke, das hat funktioniert. Endlich wieder Star Wars zocken.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Opheliac (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja mußte auch erst tüfteln und lesen war auch wieder froh als es ging.


----------



## powl (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey habs au grad unter WIN7 installiert un bin dann bei der Fehlersuche auf den Thread gestoßen 
Von mir auch ein "Danke" für den Link 

Endlich was zu spielen wenn aufm Freeworlds-Server nix los is


----------



## Opheliac (12. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Nephilim (19. November 2009)

Und gleich die nächste Frage. Bei mir kommt unter Windoof7 die Fehlermeldung, dass EaW mindestens DirectX 9.0c benötigt. Der Haken, ich hab bereits DirectX 11...

What now?


----------



## Opheliac (19. November 2009)

Hast du schon versucht das letzte DirectX nochmal zu installieren?
DirectX - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Nephilim (23. November 2009)

Sorry, war die letzten Tage unterwegs. Dein Link führt zur DirectX Version 9.27. Jetzt kenn' ich mich mit der Materie nicht wirklich gut aus... Zerschieß ich mir da auch nix wenn ich von DirectX 11 auf DirectX 9 *downgrade*???


----------



## Opheliac (23. November 2009)

Nein da zerschießt du nichts und du downgradest auch nicht das Updatet deine DirextX Datein auf die neuste Version.


----------



## Nephilim (23. November 2009)

Ok, EaW funzt jetzt wenn ich die Windoof xp Einstellungen von Win7 benutze. Bei FoC hilft das jedoch nicht. Das Programm lädt, hängt sich aber mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm auf


----------



## Opheliac (23. November 2009)

Wieviel Gb Ram hasten im Rechner? Weil ab 4 Gb geht Foc unter Vista/Win 7 nicht. Erst wieder damit:
http://empireatwar.filefront.com/file/FoC_Vista_Patch%3B96810


----------



## Nephilim (26. November 2009)

Alter Schwede! ES LÄUFT  

Many THX


----------



## Opheliac (26. November 2009)

Ach ist doch kein Ding. Zockst du das normale Foc oder mit Mods?


----------



## Nephilim (26. November 2009)

Jap, nur das normale. Wenn ich mal Zeit hab  

Sag mal, ich hab gerüchteweise gehört, dass LucasArts das alte TieFighter - in welcher Form auch immer - wieder auflegen will... Stimmt das?


----------



## Opheliac (26. November 2009)

Hab ich noch nichts von gehört.


----------



## TGB Destroyer (25. Dezember 2009)

So habe auch das selbe problem

Habe mir die Datei jetzt auch runtergeladen, aber was muß ich jetzt damit tuhen. Wäre schön wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## Opheliac (26. Dezember 2009)

Einfach in deinen Star Wars Foc Ordner einfügen.


----------



## TGB Destroyer (26. Dezember 2009)

Ok danke habe es jetzt geschaft


----------



## Pillaludemus (27. Dezember 2009)

Servus Leute, 

ich hab Windows 7 und hab auch ein Problem mit Star Wars: Empire at war... Ich hab mir auch das Ding mit der erweiterung gekauft und erstmal nur das normale installiert, aber es geht nicht: Ich sehe kurz den Ladebildschirm und dann kurz alles weiß und das Spiel is weg. Ich hab schon die ganzen Kompatibititätsmodi ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Dieser Patch da, der ist doch nur für die erweiterung, oder? 
Bitte helft mir, ich will das unbedingt spielen 

Pillaludemus


----------



## Opheliac (28. Dezember 2009)

Hmmmm 1.5er Patch schon installiert?


----------



## Pillaludemus (28. Dezember 2009)

Ne werde ich erstmal versuchen, ich schreib dann nochmal hier rein...


----------



## snowfire. (30. Januar 2010)

Also... ich hätte da mal eine Frage.

ich habe den Patch in das Foc verzeichnis kopiert aber es geht immer noch nicht. Immer wenn ich das Spiel starte, lädt es, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz, es kommt ein kurzer Ton und plötzlich bin ich auf meienm Desktop und alle Symbole sind plötzlich riesig. Wenn ich dan versuche es mit Task manager zu beenden, ist ein Fenster offen, das "EXCEPTION!" heißt. das ist aber wieder weg, wenn ich Foc schließe. was soll ich tun?
????


----------



## axel25 (6. Februar 2010)

Ok, FoC deinstallieren!
SWEAW deinstallieren-->installieren
FoC installieren
Patches 1.5 +1.1 aufspielen!
Vista-Patch installieren!


----------



## snowfire. (6. Februar 2010)

ähm... jetzt hat es immer wenn ich auf "Spiel starten" drücke ganz kurz ein Ladesymbol und dann passiert einfach nichts


----------



## tz5kir0 (9. April 2010)

hallo ich hab ein ähnliches Problem:
bei mir läuft eaw (ohne foc) nicht

Versuche:
kompatibilität ändern
DX9 installieren

beides erfolglos 

Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (9. April 2010)

Patch 1.5 schon installiert?


----------



## tz5kir0 (10. April 2010)

ja, sry habsch vergessen zu sagen


----------



## Opheliac (10. April 2010)

Kommisches Problem. Als Admin starten schon was gebracht?


----------



## tz5kir0 (10. April 2010)

leider auch nein

Hab WINDOWS 7 ultimate 64 bit


----------



## windows (15. April 2010)

Frag mal im SMG Modding Forum nach, die wissen meistens ganz gut bescheid.


----------



## tz5kir0 (16. April 2010)

danke für den Tipp hab aber grade nen größeres Problem:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-xp-vista-seven-windows-allgemein/97820-programmneuinstallation-nach-problem-mit-windows-7-nicht-moeglich.html#post1731981


----------



## Alpha11 (17. Juni 2010)

*GELÖST*
Erstmal Hallo 
Ich habe auch ein Problem, immer wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe friert mir mein Bildschirm ein und ich muss eaw mit dem task manager schließen.  Das passiert auch bei dem Addon (habe gold pack)
Hier sind noch ein paar daten:
Wndows7 32bit
Nvidia GT240
4gb ram
beide spiele sind gepatcht 1.5 und 1.1
bitte helft mir ich will endlich online spielen können

edit:
falls jemand das gleiche problem hat:
http://computerlimbo.com/Thread-empire-at-war-eaw-and-foc-multiplayer-fix


----------



## noname21 (10. Juli 2010)

Habe das selbe Problem wie Railroad. Habe den patch und direct.x gedownloadet. Ich weiß aber nicht wo ich den patch unterbringen soll, damit es funktionirt. Bitte um Rat. Will endlich spielen 

hier noch ein paar daten:

windows 7 64-bit
goldpack
Nvidia GT240M Grafikkarte    CUDA  1GB


----------



## Opheliac (12. Juli 2010)

Einfach den Vista Patch in den Empire at War Forces of Corruption Ordner einfügen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. September 2010)

Hi,
Ich habe auch das Problem und ich habe diesen Patch runtergeladen. In dem Ordner sind weitere Dateien: Data, EAWXLauncher.exe, swfoc.exe und PerceptionFunctionG.dll. Soll ich die Datein einzeln in den FoC Ordner einfügen, aber da gibt es schon Dateien mit der selben Bezeichnung.


----------



## Ascor (5. September 2010)

Das spiel ist relativ alt und ziemlich schlecht.
Willst du dir das wirklich antun?


----------



## Opheliac (5. September 2010)

Warum schlecht? ist Geschmacksache mir gefällts, auch Dank immer wieder erscheinender neuer Mods.
@A.N.D.I.: Jup müssen alle in FoC Ordner und must die alten Datein mit den neuen überschreiben.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. September 2010)

Danke, jetzt funzt wieder FoC.
@Ascor Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht. Durch das Addon sind einige coole Einheiten für Imperium und Rebellen dazugekommen. Ich finde nur blöd, dass das Zannkonsortium so stark im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Kontrahenten ist.


----------



## nulchking (6. September 2010)

Naja ich zocke meistens mit den Rebellen und dann gibbet nen B-Wing Spam auf die Raumstation 
Bei mir lief mit den Patchen eigentlich alles ohne Probleme :?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. September 2010)

Ich kaufe mir die Executor, wenn ich mit Imperium spiele. Wenn ich das Schiff in die Schlacht hole, rammt es mit der Spitze die Raumstation des Gegners.
In Bodengefechten schicke ich ein paar AT-ATs in den Kampf und hole mir dann Gratissturmtruppen. Die Rebellen nehme ich auch gerne. Bei Überfällen schicke ich Han Solo, Chebacca und den Typen mit der Kampfplattform zu Feindesplaneten. Die Taktik ist fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Opheliac (6. September 2010)

Ich zocks schon gar nicht mehr ohne Mods weil die Einheitenauswahl im Standartspiel viel zu klein ist.
Lieblingsmods zur Zeit:
Legacy Era Mod  Legacy Era Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB

Thrawns Revenge
Imperial Civil War v1.0 download - Thrawn's Revenge Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB


----------



## lordbobbi (7. November 2010)

Ich habe leider auch das selbe Problem.

Ich kann das Spiel zwar starten, aber nach kurzer Zeit stürzt es ab.

Mein PC:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.9GHz
8GB Ram 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit 

Patch sind runtergeladen und den inoffizielen Patch auch.

Wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?


----------



## Ramons01 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch ein Installations Problem...

Also Ich lege die CD ein. Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster und das ganze Fenster ist komplett weiß,es kommen zum öffnen des Fensters ein Start Sound, fahre ich über das Fenster dann verändert sich die Maus an den Stellen vo Buttons sein dürften...drücke ich einen dieser Buttons passiert nichts mehr im Fenster...nix kann mehr angedrückt werden.....

Ich weiß nicht was tun.....


----------



## nulchking (7. Januar 2011)

Probier mal die Setup Exe zu starten


----------



## Ramons01 (7. Januar 2011)

danke...jetzt geht wenigstens die Installation...hoffe es geht jetzt


----------



## Ramons01 (7. Januar 2011)

So installiert ist es...aber der Autorun geht immer noch nicht...und nen Desktop Shortcut gibts auch nicht zum Starten...wie kann ich jetzt spielen?


----------



## nulchking (7. Januar 2011)

In den Ordner reingehen wo du es installiert hast, da gibt es dann eine Exe mit der du den Launcher startest und eine mit der du das Spiel direkt startest (unter Gamedata, glaube ich)


----------



## Ramons01 (7. Januar 2011)

danke...jetzt läuft alles wie geschmiert 

super game


----------



## foxtrot1 (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe das problem wenn ich foc starte kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm und es geht net weiter ...
wenn ich das fenster minimiere kommt wieder dieses exception.. das derjenige schon hatte der den ersten beitrag schrieb.ich habe hier alles durchgelesen werde aber nicht draus schlau kann mir das jemand schritt für schritt erklären?
ich hab windows 7 64 bit 6gb ram amd athlon 4 630 und eine ati radeon hd 5570 .eaw is auf 1.5 foc komm ich net rein ich denk ma 1.1 .

Bitte helft mir!!

foxtrot1


----------



## foxtrot1 (8. Januar 2011)

Achso pn nemm ich auch!!

foxtrot1


----------



## Baldur183 (14. Januar 2011)

Tagchen liebe Community ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, nach der Patchung mit dem Vista patch auf Foc funktioniert mein Foc tadellos, vorher passierte es das das bild nach dem start schwarz wurde und eine fehler nachricht auftrat. (Problem gelöst bei FoC) Doch tritt das Problem noch bei Mods von Foc auf, hat einer Rat wie ich dies auch löse? 

lg Baldy


----------



## Alpha11 (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hab den vista/7 patch für foc installiert und  gepatcht (im menü v1.01.58910) nur leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr mp spielen, da jetzt immer (selbst bei meinem Freund, der auch gepatcht hat, aber nicht den windows vista/7 patch draufhat ) unterschiedliche Spielversion steht.
Könnte es sein, dass durch den patch, der server meint ich hätte eine andere version?

EDIT: Ich habe grade in einem anderen forum erfahren, dass es an der vom patch veränderten "graphicDetails.xml" liegt
EDIT²: Ich habe mal probeweise die oben genannte Datei gelöscht und siehe da es startet trotzdem (!) und das Problem ist auch verschwunden 

mfg Alpha11


----------



## Colonel Chekov (25. Februar 2011)

Hey, 
gib mal die warnung bei google ein ich glaube das erste ergebniss da wird dir verraten wie das geht ich selber hatte auch das problem und nachdem ich die warnung da eingegeben hatte hat es funktioniert


----------



## Colonel Chekov (25. Februar 2011)

Hey, gib die gesamte warnung ma bei google ein das erste ergebnis müsste es sein da wird dir erklärt was du amchen musst so habe ich das auch gemacht


----------



## Shinchyko (25. Februar 2011)

Hatte auch Probleme, weiss zwar nemmer wie, aber habse gelöst bekommen. leuft nu tadellos seid geraumer Zeit^^ Das einzigste was komisch ist, ist das ich noch Proleme in der Form habe, das bei dem Hauptprogramm (Benutze immer nur das Addon) die maus immer noch oben links bzw rechts huscht und sich nichtmehr runter scrollen lässt... aber das is ja wiegesagt egal da ich ja ansonsten das Addon benutze.


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Funzt bei mir einwandfrei


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

Bei mir läufts auch ohne Probleme


----------



## rakanischu (29. Mai 2011)

hey ich wollte heute auch mal wieder star wars empire at war zocken + addon bei mir kommt der gleiche fehler unter win 7 

mein pc 

CPU: i5 760

BOARD asus p7p55d

GPU GTX 460 

RAM 8gb corsair 1333 Mhz takt


----------



## RallyefahrerLDK (30. Mai 2011)

Servus @ all!

HAb auch es Gold Pack un das selbe Problem!!!a
Habe Windows7 un auch schon den Link von Opheliac angeklickt, nur steht doch da dieser Patch sei fürs Vista un nich für XP!?!?

Das Original Game EaW läuft ohne Macken nur FoC kommt en schwarzer Bildschirm un die Maus hat das blaue runte Ladesymbol angenommen un da gehts nich weiter!!

Brauche dringend Raht un eine genau Erklärung was ich machen muss un ob der Link wirklich auch für W7 is, nich das ich mir de Rechner damit zerschieße!?!?

LG David


----------



## RallyefahrerLDK (30. Mai 2011)

Sry!!
Betreff:

XP!?!?

Meinte natürlich:
Habe Windows7 un auch schon den Link von Opheliac angeklickt, nur steht doch da dieser Patch sei fürs Vista un nich für W7!?!??!


----------



## rakanischu (2. Juni 2011)

hab lösung gefunden https://rs522dt.rapidshare.com/#!download|522dt|144943951|GraphicDetails.xml|9|R~0   geh auf die seite und lad daas runter na kopierst du das in den ordner von Foc bei mir gings danach


----------



## RallyefahrerLDK (3. Juni 2011)

da muss ich doch anscheinend für bezahlen wenn ich das richtig seh od nich!?

was ich auch als versuche is den mod Stargate Empire at War zu bekommen bzw zum laufen zu bringen könnt ihr da auch helfen!?


----------



## Pal_Calimero (5. Juni 2011)

Hatte ich auch. Konnte das nicht beheben.


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juni 2011)

RallyefahrerLDK schrieb:


> da muss ich doch anscheinend für bezahlen wenn ich das richtig seh od nich!?


 nein.


----------



## C4E_KANE (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo habe auch win7 und schon diesen vista patch install nun habe ich ein prob ich bekomme das spielt zwar gestartet aber nur bis unten links das in blau laden... steht kurz bevor man ins hauptmenü kommt und dann schließt sich das spiel wieder automatisch und ich lande wieder auf´n desktop ich weiß nicht mehr weiter bitte um antwort 

ps: ICH WILLLLLL ZOCKEN!!!!!


----------



## Gary (15. Juni 2011)

Schau mal hier vorbei, ich denke, die haben eher eine Lösung parat - dreht sich schließlich alles nur im EAW.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab keine Probleme damit


----------



## Mandolre (7. Juli 2011)

Halllo,
ich hab ein Problem mit der Installation von EaW:

Ich hab mir einen neuen Laptop gekauft und wollte Eaw installieren aber es bricht immer mitten in der Installation ab zum Installieren von FoC komm ich erst gar nicht, komischer weise gings aber auf meinem alten PC   der Win XP hatte und mein neuer hat Win 7 Home Premium.

PS: ich hab die Gold Edition

BITTE HELFT MIR!!!! ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## böhser onkel (13. Juli 2011)

Setup als admin gestartet?

Kompabilitätsmodus?


----------



## Dum_Dum (14. Juli 2011)

Ist die UAC aus?


----------



## Pjupe (15. August 2011)

Also ich hab auch mal wieder FoC ausgegraben, auf 1.1 gepatcht und habe auch das geschilderte Problem (Windows 7, 64bit).
Habe mir den Vista-Patch besorgt. Hatte beim Patchen ein Problem: Es gibt schon einen Data-Ordner, der viel mehr Dateien beinhaltet, dafür aber gar nicht die, die in dem Patch vorgesehen ist (bzw. den Unterordner). Was tun? Den (Unter)Ordner mit den neuen Dateien in "Data" einfügen, es so lassen, wie es ist oder den ganzen Data-Ordner überschreiben? 
Ich habe mal letzteres gemacht, weil das ja eigentlich der hier geschilderten Anweisung entspricht. Und siehe da: das Spiel ließ sich starten, der Ladevorgang hat allerdings ne halbe Ewigkeit (mehrere Minuten) gedauert. Wenn ich dann erst mal im eigentlichen Spiel selbst drin bin, flutscht es - bis ich das Spiel mal minimiere und es wieder öffnen will. Dann nutzen auch 5 Minuten warten nix mehr, das Spiel lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen. Bei EaW war das ne Sache von einer Sekunde.

Schlimmer noch: Mit der getrübten Herrlichkeit ist es heute schon wieder vorbei. Ich kann das Spiel nicht mehr starten, es kommt überhaupt nichts mehr, wenn ich auf "Spiel starten" klicke. 

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

*Edit:* Die letzten beiden Probleme haben sich durch Installation eines anderen Vista-Patches auf einmal erledigt.
Auch das Laden geht jetzt schneller, auch wenn es m.E. immer noch recht lange dauert (im Vergleich zu EaW, wo man den Ladebildschirm kaum gesehen hat).
Daher bleibt gerade nur die Frage, ob es richtig ist, den Data-Ordner komplett zu überschreiben oder ob es reichen würde, die neuen Dateien (bzw. die neue Datei, es ist ja eigentlich nur eine) mitsamt Unterordner einzufügen.


----------



## Proto3101 (16. März 2012)

Hallo bin neu hier und hab ein problem mit star wars foc.
Wenn ich es starte kommt nur das bild mit laden und dann schliesst es sich wieder.
Was muss ich tun.

Danke.


----------



## Dum_Dum (17. März 2012)

Hast du Mods installiert? Betriebssystem? Alle Patchs drauf?


----------



## Proto3101 (18. März 2012)

Hab keine mods.windows7.und mit denn patchs weis ich nicht wo mann die findet


----------



## Dum_Dum (18. März 2012)

deinstallier doch mal EAW und FOC, installier sie neu und pack dann die Patches drauf (Google spuckt nach 1s mindestens 20 verschiedene Orte, wo man die runterladen kann, aus )


----------



## Proto3101 (19. März 2012)

also hab den patch 1.1 nur gefunden und  das spiel schmeist mich noch immer wieder raus.
Wenn es was hilft hab den gold pack von star wars eaw&foc.


----------



## Proto3101 (26. März 2012)

Hallo 
Hab folgendes problemm star wars foc wenn ich es starte kommt der lade bildschirm und dan schmeist er mich sofort wieder aufs desktop zurück.
Dann wenn ich es installieren will sagt er immer ich soll die originale cd von star wars eaw einlegen was ich nicht verstehe.
Hab directx 11 aber wenn ich das spiel patchen will ist es immer noch auf 1.0.0.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke.


----------



## Markus13 (11. April 2012)

Ok, hier die Updates, die drauf sein müssen:

EAW 1.5
empireatwar | Files | eawupdate1_5.exe | Game Front

EAW FOC 1.1
Empire at War | Files | focupdate1_1.exe | Official Releases | Game Front

Solltest Du Win7-64Bit haben, dann noch den RAMFix:
Empire at War | Files | focvista64.exe | Official Releases | Game Front

Falls Du dann immer noch Probleme haben solltest, liegt es an einer Datei namens "graphicdetails.xml". Die befindet sich im Spielverzeichnis von Lucas Arts -> Empire at War Forces of Corruption -> Data -> XML.
Im Netz gibt's eine gepatchte Version dieser Datei, zB. hier:
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|522p7|144943951|GraphicDetails.xml|9|R~0|0|0

Kopiere und ersetze diese Datei in das XML-Verzeichnis (kannst vorher ein Backup der originalen machen, wenn Du willst).

Damit sollte es wirklich laufen.

PS.: Wenn Du Mods hast, die nicht oder nicht richtig laufen, hilft der Trick mit der xml-Datei übrigens auch: kopier sie einfach in das XML-Verzeichnis der entsprechenden Mod, dann läuft auch die Mod .


----------



## Niza (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und habe das alles hier durchgelsesen
Danke an alle
und danke Markus13 für die tolle zusammenfassung
Habe erst Starwars Empire at War installiert 
Danach 1.05
Danach Starwars Empire at War Forces of Corruption 
Danach 1.1
und danach den Vista Patch
Und es Funktioniert
Habe selber Windows 7 64 bit Pro in benutzung
Und zum Schluss den Mod : Stargate Empire at War 1.3 installiert 
Funktioniert alles Super alle drei Spiele 
Danke nochmals
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hobbamok (7. Dezember 2012)

dankeeeeeeee


----------



## Luke98 (14. November 2014)

Hey 

Es gibt einen spezielen Win 7 patch. Beim Win Vista Patch ist das Problem teilweise,dass die gegner garnichts machen und einfach auf der stelle stehen.

Ich habe aber ein anderes Problem wo ich gerne wissen würde obes es ein patch gibt. Ich habe einen Mod wo es so ist das wenn zuviele Jäger vorhanden sind mein Pc tierischanfängt zu ruckeln. Meine Vorausetzungen sind aber alle viel besser als eigentlich benötigt und ich habe auch 8 Gb Arbeitsspeicher

Wer eine lösung kennt bitte melden.


----------

